# best strictly park bindings for 2012 never summer evo



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

I currently have 2012 rome 390 boss's but i have grown out of them. I have 2012 nike kaiju boots if that matters at all in the choice of bindings. I am currently looking at DMCC Light's, Atlas', and Contact Pros... but feel free to suggest whatever bindings you want.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I find it hard to believe you've grown out of the 390 boss. Why don't you tell us what you would like/what is missing from the 390s that you're looking for and what you liked.

Otherwise Flux rk30s, they're jib-tastic

Edit: sorry I read this as you've out grown (their holding you back) the 390s, not your foot/boot is too big for your pair


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You mean your boots are too big for the bindings? 

My vote is for the Contact Pro. I currently have the Atlas on my Evo, but with it being so flexy I think the Contact Pro would be a better match because it would reduce the dead spot.


----------



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You mean your boots are too big for the bindings?
> 
> My vote is for the Contact Pro. I currently have the Atlas on my Evo, but with it being so flexy I think the Contact Pro would be a better match because it would reduce the dead spot.


Yeah, thats what I mean. Thanks for the input!


----------



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm curious how the 2013 flux rk30s will be for jumping med-large jumps?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

dylan56 said:


> I'm curious how the 2013 flux rk30s will be for jumping med-large jumps?


Crap. Do yourself a favor and stay away from Flux. Union, Burton, Raiden, Ride, Rome...all better options.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have RK30's as my only binding currently and i have taken them off 60+ foot jumps with no problems but i do sometimes wish i had more response out of them seeing as they are so soft, been on them for 2 years now and they are holding up pretty good. the DS30's would have more response for jumps and still be soft enough for rails and such.


----------



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Crap. Do yourself a favor and stay away from Flux. Union, Burton, Raiden, Ride, Rome...all better options.


why stay away from flux? 
Will the contact pros still be good if i eventually get a new board geared towards pure jibbing?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Well... what to say here... BINDINGS ARE ALL PREFERENCE! there is no such thing as a park binding, no such thing as an all mountain binding. Bindings are bindings. They all have a different feel to market themselves to different preferences. So... what exactly are you looking for in the bindings? soft, hard, cushion, response? give us an idea. From what ive read and looking at the construction of the atlas sounds like they will be stiffer, and the contact pros will be on the mushier side.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

dylan56 said:


> why stay away from flux?
> Will the contact pros still be good if i eventually get a new board geared towards pure jibbing?


Extremo has a personal hatred of Flux, which he is certainly entitled to and a know passion for all things Union, which he is also entitiled to.

Personally I'd agree the Rk30s leave a little something to be desired in regard to response when going big.

Bindings are pretty personal, if you haven't ridden a super soft binding yet you may want to try something a little stiffer first and see if those work for your board and style. A super soft binding is a compromise, there's no way around that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Bindings are def a very personal thing. 

I found flux to suck. The RK highback is super flimsy. You might as well ride no backs. The FTM ankle strap is 90% fabric, 10% actual support with no molded EVA. It's comfortable, but barely feels like it's even there. The faster you go the more you start to death wobble. It's the least responsive stap I've ever come across, even less than the 390 strap which feels like it's made out of marshmellow. The dead spot is huge and and seems to amplified on softer rev camber boards. But the one thing I hated more than anything about Flux is the way the straps are connected to the inside of the baseplate. It makes it super difficult to get into, strapping in frustrating. Then after you finally get your boot in the damn binding it takes 20 ratchest to finally get them tight because the ankle strap is so thick. On rail sessions all I could think about was how much I hated the bindings. 

But again, to each their own.

Edit: Maybe sucks is a little harsh. They're good quality, I just think they have some design flaws.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

bseracka said:


> Extremo has a personal hatred of Flux, which he is certainly entitled to and a know passion for all things Union, which he is also entitiled to.
> 
> Personally I'd agree the Rk30s leave a little something to be desired in regard to response when going big.
> 
> Bindings are pretty personal, if you haven't ridden a super soft binding yet you may want to try something a little stiffer first and see if those work for your board and style. A super soft binding is a compromise, there's no way around that.


Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Flux. I actually like the company. They're a core snowboard company, take care of their customers, offer a high quality product. There are just too many deal breakers with the design for me.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rome 390 seems perfect for the evo.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes... bindings are a personal preference thing--There are many people that find Flux to NOT suck. Quite the opposite actually. You might not have been on the right binding for your style. 
The RK is the softest binding Flux makes. It has a urethane highback, and its meant to tweak side to side and feel surfy... _*almost *_like a no back. (although if you compared, these have way more support than no backs). If you aren't into a soft binding, the RK would not be for you, and you should try riding one of our stiffer bindings.
The FTM is the toe strap, and is not fabric at all. All support.
The ankle strap, depending on what model you use, will either use more cushion and internal support, or less cushion and internal support, depending on the overall feel of the binding. Again, the RK is the softest and least responsive binding we have. Some people prefer that in a binding. 
Bindings are supposed to feel like nothing is there. If you are used to other bindings, Flux would obviously be a different feeling for you as we focus on giving you that natural connection to your board. We want you to feel nothing. 
The 'feel nothing' fit that Flux has on lock is partly due to your most hated aspect of the binding... how we mount the straps to the baseplate. Flux has the patent on the way we mount our straps to the baseplate. We mount the straps between the highback and baseplate to give you a 360 degree wrap on your boot. Most other bindings will mount the straps on the outside of baseplate... when you really crank down on straps it pushes down onto the top of your boot to hold you in. When you mount the straps on the inside, you are as close to your boot as possible, and the straps hug your boot all the way around, instead of just pushing it down from the top. 
Again, to each their own.... I just wanted to clear up some things. It's harsh saying you found Flux to suck, when you might not have been on the right binding for your preference. 
Let me know if you have any questions specifically about Flux... I can help ya out and clear the air. 


Extremo said:


> Bindings are def a very personal thing.
> 
> I found flux to suck. The RK highback is super flimsy. You might as well ride no backs. The FTM ankle strap is 90% fabric, 10% actual support with no molded EVA. It's comfortable, but barely feels like it's even there. The faster you go the more you start to death wobble. It's the least responsive stap I've ever come across, even less than the 390 strap which feels like it's made out of marshmellow. The dead spot is huge and and seems to amplified on softer rev camber boards. But the one thing I hated more than anything about Flux is the way the straps are connected to the inside of the baseplate. It makes it super difficult to get into, strapping in frustrating. Then after you finally get your boot in the damn binding it takes 20 ratchest to finally get them tight because the ankle strap is so thick. On rail sessions all I could think about was how much I hated the bindings.
> 
> But again, to each their own.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Yes... bindings are a personal preference thing--There are many people that find Flux to NOT suck. Quite the opposite actually. You might not have been on the right binding for your style.
> The RK is the softest binding Flux makes. It has a urethane highback, and its meant to tweak side to side and feel surfy... _*almost *_like a no back. (although if you compared, these have way more support than no backs). If you aren't into a soft binding, the RK would not be for you, and you should try riding one of our stiffer bindings.
> The FTM is the toe strap, and is not fabric at all. All support.
> The ankle strap, depending on what model you use, will either use more cushion and internal support, or less cushion and internal support, depending on the overall feel of the binding. Again, the RK is the softest and least responsive binding we have. Some people prefer that in a binding.
> ...


Noticing this big time on my 390 Boss. At a certain point it stops wrapping and molding to my boot and just ends up collapsing my boot.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Yes... bindings are a personal preference thing--There are many people that find Flux to NOT suck. Quite the opposite actually. You might not have been on the right binding for your style.
> The RK is the softest binding Flux makes. It has a urethane highback, and its meant to tweak side to side and feel surfy... _*almost *_like a no back. (although if you compared, these have way more support than no backs). If you aren't into a soft binding, the RK would not be for you, and you should try riding one of our stiffer bindings.
> The FTM is the toe strap, and is not fabric at all. All support.
> The ankle strap, depending on what model you use, will either use more cushion and internal support, or less cushion and internal support, depending on the overall feel of the binding. Again, the RK is the softest and least responsive binding we have. Some people prefer that in a binding.
> ...


Well I've owned the Supertitan and the Pat Milberry Pro. I've ridden the RK and the TT. Pretty much have the same gripes with all of them. 

But yeah, I meant the F-tech 3D ankle strap, it doesn't compete with the EVA molded straps on the market. 

I mean, no offense, but the straps being inside the bindings is probably the worst design you could have come up with. You can't press them down out of the way next to the base and you can't lift them up beside the high backs. They're just always in the way. It makes it so unnecessarily hard to get into. Burton used to have the same problem, but they fixed it years ago. 

If I were riding a large resort and wasn't strapping and unstrapping so frequently, then maybe it wouldn't be that big of a deal. But the mountains are small here and rail sessions are plenty, so getting in and out is a high priority. It's just a deal breaker when there are so many other options out there. 

And you would think that with a binding as soft as the RK you would suspect kids would be putting them on soft reverse camber board that you would change the profile so it wouldn't have such a large dead spot. The dead spot isn't a big deal on stiffer camber boards because the flex is minimal. You could have left the SF45 alone and added the Alpha baseplate to the softer bindings in the line. Just my opinion.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts. I appreciate the feedback. Happy shredding


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Noticing this big time on my 390 Boss. At a certain point it stops wrapping and molding to my boot and just ends up collapsing my boot.


You are cranking them too much. I've never had to do that with any of my Rome bindings, and I've had 390s, bosses, and targas.


----------



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't find any 2013 Union Contact Pros in Vancouver unfortunately. I went and checked out the flux rk30s and tt30s and i am currently trying to decide on those. Which one would you guys rather ride for a 50/50 mix of jumps and rails?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

The TT and RK for 12-13 are almost the same binding... but with different compositions in the highback. They use the same baseplate design and composition. The TT uses a highback made of super tough nylon, and the RK uses a urethane highback. If you are not into a soft binding, I'd go with the TT. If you are looking for something soft and tweakable, go with the RK. Over the last few seasons we have refined our urethane so that the highback has a stable spine. If you go to the shop, you can twist the highback side to side, but it wont taco over when you push it front to back. Although its the softest binding we carry, it still has some support in the highback when carving front to back, or landing some heavy stuff. It just depends on what you are looking for! Let me know if you have any other Flux'n questions


----------

